# lansing area steelhead



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

just curious but are any of the dams in the lansing area worth fishing, i have not seen anyone at them this spring, but i did catch a few coho at brenke during the fall.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Sorry , I don't have an answer, but I thought I would throw this in here. At our meeting the other night with the DNR fisheries folks, they talked about the grand a bit, and the fact that the studies on the grand have been lacking, both in Data , and Manpower. They said that they were hoping to gather more info via creel census, ladder monitoring, and angler input.

They are trying to figure: weather it is cost effective to plant salmonids all the way up at lansing, 160 plus miles upstream from the lake. The amount of predators to elude on the downstream journey to smolt has got to take its toll. They are considering planting them closer to the lake.

Lastly, they are hoping to construct a veiwing chamber at the 6th st Fish ladder in G.R. Something to give the public a better understanding of what the fishery there is doing.


----------



## islaysteelies (Apr 30, 2001)

Great...More entertainment for down at 6th St...


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Quest the DNR was over here checking the Red Ceder by me last week for fish. I know the steelhead get up this far. Every fall if it floods there is always a story about kids catching kings on the golf coarse with there hands.


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

If you were getting coho, you can likely get a few steelheads. I know of a few places not to far from Lansing. I've been thinking about checkng a couple this weekend.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i hear "stories" of students watching them jump while sitting in class (in one of the buildings right next to the river). and i have heard that there have been trout caught in the red cedar, though i havent seen any proof though.

if you are interested, broncbuster and myself are heading up to grand rapids on sunday. i wont be up there until after church though, if you want to go send him a pm and i am sure he can help you out someway or another.


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

Steelhead and salmon get up to the moores dam in Lansing. Also walleye have been caught there. Small crowds and wadable. Hot-n-tots have been popular.

MAX


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

I know they get to at least Portland.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i don't really know about the steelhead...... though I have seen plenty of cohos in the fall in the red cedar. since they get there, i would believe that steelies would be able to achieve this too. as a matter of fact, I have caught a few cohos in the red cedar for some fun. the area that I see most is right behind the kellogg center parking structure. I have seen up to a dozen within eyesight there. really fun to have all the kids going to class look at you like you're nuts, but hell, at least i'm not the one going to class. just my 2 cents.


steve


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

yeah, i read somewhere that msu campus is considered a bird sanctuary. one of my classes we did some river work and we saw a pair of cohos up on a redd right at the west end of campus
see you thursday ray,
john


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Wow, well, that puts an end to my fun....... I really didn't know the entire thing was, I thought it was just the section near well's hall. Now I gotta find another spot.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

There is no fishing allowed on campus, unfortunately.


----------

